# Long-term let in Umbria



## mdamiani (Jun 30, 2009)

Hello!

I am preparing to move to Umbria for a one year stay. I am wondering if anyone has any advice on how to find a place to live for a stay of this duration. All my searches are coming up empty. This may be because I've limited the search to vacation rentals in towns that have 3,000-5,000 people.

Any help (tips, websites to try, leads) would be much appreciated!


----------



## acquagal (Sep 10, 2010)

You should try to increase the population criteria. Castiglione del Lago is a beautiful town in Umbria, but it's pop. is more around 15,000. It's a one hour drive from Perugia. Good luck!


----------



## mdamiani (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for your reply! I was looking into smaller towns because we'll be there for such a short stay, I wanted a community we could connect with as easily as possible. Do you think a larger town in Umbria would allow us to be part of the community as easily? If so, perhaps I will change our search criteria....

Thanks for the town recommendation! I'll look into it and welcome any more ideas, specific (towns) or general (websites or listings to check).

Thanks again!!!


----------

